# Desert Horned Viper



## slippery42

Cerastes cerastes

this is the female of a pair I am selling as I get ready for a snake room refit


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Stunning. 

Your pictures are always fantastic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## burmese97

great pic and great snake :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

Beautiful, striking eyes:mf_dribble:


----------



## andy2086

Gorgeous! Completely different shaped horns to the pair I've got : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

andy2086 said:


> Gorgeous! Completely different shaped horns to the pair I've got : victory:


Your horns or you vipers!??? :lol2:


----------



## [email protected]

Incredible pic!


----------



## storm

wow stunning! x


----------



## snappingchap

pm sent.


----------



## southwest vipers

snappingchap said:


> pm sent.


It won't rattle!


----------



## snappingchap

it will if i feed it smarties and shake it. i agree its not a propper snake but its quite close.


----------



## tarantulatez

She's absolutely beautiful and great pic :2thumb:


----------



## AJ76

:cheers:


----------



## Herpalist

I donated a trio of these to Ireland's only reptile zoo last year. They are very beautiful snakes and sometimes I regret giving them away at all.


----------



## Khaos

....OK, now I see why people keep hots. That is amazing. It looks like a dragon!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Awesome looking snake.

Are the horns rigid to the touch as they look?


----------

